# ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2X drivers



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't find the drivers for the ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2X video card. I have googled this to death and can't find anything. Does anyone know where I can find the driver? Incase it matters it's 8MB of RAM.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

It didn't work. Said it was a diffeent card from the driver.


----------

